# 05 LS2 402 questions



## daniel99ta (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey,
My brother recently locked his LS2 up in his 2005 GTO and we are now putting it back together. We bumped it up to a 402 via 4.100 Stroke and 10+ pistons. We have went completely forged in hopes to put a blower on it in a year or two. But right now I need some advice. This is a DAILY driver that will make a few trips to the local drag strip each year. I want a nice streetable cam that makes good numbers and awesome sound without losing drivablity and vacuum. What is a good cam I can run along with a good paired torque converter. Any suggestions are welcomed. I would love to be close to the 500 whp mark. 

P.S. Car is a full weight car


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

See this posr:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/just-bought-05-a4-sat-looking-solid-11-5-all-motor-advice-34253/
Larry


----------

